# Eclipse - Globale Konfiguration



## cui23 (24. Nov 2008)

Hi.

Ich nutze Eclipse 3.2.2 unter Ubuntu Linux.

Mich interessiert, wie ich konfigurationen, die ich vornehme, für alle Workspaces vornehmen kann.
Mein problem ist, ich habe mir auf dem einen Workspace zwar jetzt die oberfläche, JREs u.s.w. schön zusammen konfiguriert, aber wenn ich jetzt den Workspace wechsel muss ich dort wieder von vorne anfangen.
Gibt es sowas wie globale Konfigurationen für eclipse, die für alle Workspaces vllt dann default sind?

lg,
cui.


----------



## HLX (24. Nov 2008)

Du kannst deine Preferences exportieren und später dann in neu angelegte workspaces wieder importieren:

Menü --> File --> Export -->  General --> Preferences


----------



## Wildcard (24. Nov 2008)

Ja und nein. Es gibt verschiedene Preference Scopes. Preferences pro Datei, pro Projekt, pro Workspace, pro Eclipse.
Letztlich bestimmen die einzelnen PlugIns welche Einstellung in welchem Scope Sinn macht.
Um welche Einstellungen geht es konkret? Eventuell lohnt sich ein Wechsel auf Eclipse 3.4, dort können selektiv Einstellungen bei Switch Workspace übernommen werden.
Ausserdem ist immer die Frage ob man wirklich mehrere Workspaces braucht. Oft sind Working Sets der pragmatischere Ansatz.


----------



## cui23 (24. Nov 2008)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst deine Preferences exportieren und später dann in neu angelegte workspaces wieder importieren:
> 
> Menü --> File --> Export -->  General --> Preferences


Danke, sowas hatte ich gesucht.

@wildcard: Es geht um einige Einstellungen: Ein individuelles Syntaxhighlighting, Konfiguration einer eigenen Java-Perspektive (im wesentlichen dinge zusammengebaut die ich praktisch finde), Formatierungseinstellungen, u.s.w.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Nov 2008)

Formatter und Template Einstellungen werden separat gespeichert und Exportiert. Die erstellt man sich einmal und importiert sie dann in jedem Workspace.
Die Perspective Settings sollten bei Eclipse 3.4 beim Workspace Wechsel übernommen werden.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2008)

kann ich die Auswahl der Java-Warnings, auch für JavaDoc,
Editor-Einstellungen wie 'Smart Caret Positioning'
und Farben für Suchergebnisse/ 'Marc Occurances'
exportieren?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

Das wird wohl eher über die Radikalkur funktionieren: kopier dir workspace/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.settings in den neuen Workspace


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2008)

auweia, aber für einen neuen Workspace kann das wohl nicht schaden


----------

